# Nesting issues



## camarrak (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello I’m new here are rabbit is pregnant she should be due any day yesterday today tomorrow but every time I put the nesting box in her cage and I make it for her I even use her for that she’s pulled out to make the nest she empties out almost the whole nest in digs most of it all out?


----------



## Happy Goats on la Colina (Sep 10, 2020)

camarrak said:


> Hello I’m new here are rabbit is pregnant she should be due any day yesterday today tomorrow but every time I put the nesting box in her cage and I make it for her I even use her for that she’s pulled out to make the nest she empties out almost the whole nest in digs most of it all out?



Try giving her a bigger box with more hiding space. Sometimes they don’t want to much human scent on the nest and will look for elsewhere to nest.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

Just put the nest box in the cage and don't put anything in it. Let her build her own and maybe she will use it?


----------

